# pimp my watch, my projects based on russian movements



## werk24.pl

Hello

I would like to present some of my projects. I am using russian movements.

First one on the pictures below is compately redesigned russian watch pobieda with 2602 movement. I changed the movement trying to make it skeletonised. After all I made new second hand, painted the dial. I also made new case made of brass. The case has mineral glasses in front and on the bottom  Everyting was hand made.

All Your sugestions will be more than welcome ... 

so this is how it looked before :










and after :










and some photos of the finished project:


----------



## pmarkel

Simply beautiful!


----------



## ViperGuy

Wow. I don't care for the gold, but other than that, its beautiful. Extremely nice work. 



Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Tanuki

epic!. that's some great work.
When you say handmade did you hand shape the new metalwork and plate it? or have it cnc or lasercut?.
I'm not a fan of gold either, but that's something I'd want on my wrist.


----------



## xzqt

Wow ! You sure its the same movement ! It looks great !
well done and nice !


----------



## werk24.pl

Tanuki said:


> epic!. that's some great work.
> When you say handmade did you hand shape the new metalwork and plate it? or have it cnc or lasercut?.
> I'm not a fan of gold either, but that's something I'd want on my wrist.


I don't have any CNC or laser cut machines. All was done by hands using a file. The case I made using watchmaker lathe. Nothing was goldplated it is just polished brass.


----------



## werk24.pl

and here is my other project, molnija changed from the pocket to wrist watch.  Hand made case, mineral glasses on both sides, hand made crown, a little improved movement, polished screws ...


----------



## Tony A.H

Very Impressive Work.
Love how you Skeletonized the Caliber with Precision.!! your Cuts and Curves look very Clean. BRAVO. 

but since you ask for suggestion. the Second wheel looks Cool and Unique. but shouldn't have a Mark on it to show the Completion of full circle (60 second) ??


----------



## Tony A.H

WOW.!! another One ?!
this looks Better ! maybe because I like converted pocked watches. what diameter is it ? .

that Caliber looks great. did you also do the Geneva Stripes ?

Looks like you have some Serious Machines/Equipments to do all that Work. are you a Watchmaker by trade or is it just a Hobby ?


Cheers

Keep it up


----------



## werk24.pl

You know these are only concept watches so I didnt care about mark on the second hand. The look was more important to me then the practise side of it 

The diameter of the molnija is 43 mm. Geneva stripes were made in the factory, I don't have machines to make them (yet ). I am a collector and homegrown watchmaker but this is my full time job. I am specialising in making that projects for clients


----------



## Ed.YANG

Damn! The Russian government should hire you to revive their watch making industry!


----------



## werk24.pl

thank You, that was nice


----------



## Skitalets

Wow, these are incredible!


----------



## Tony A.H

NICE.:-!
Keep up the Great Work. and best of Luck with your Future Projects.


----------



## James Haury

WOW EE!


----------



## Ed Barclay

Nice work. Well done! Enjoy them.


----------



## josephlincoln

When i saw the title of the thread I thought... here we go this is going to be an assault on the senses  

but I was wrong. really nice work, what paint did you use? you have inspired me to give it a go.


----------



## werk24.pl

some new projects


----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## ev13wt

First one: Stunning. Good job and great inspiration!!!

Others, not for me. Seen many designs like that.


----------



## mpalmer

Fantastic work on both projects! If only more vintage watches were given such treatment...


----------



## werk24.pl

and this one is based on german watch called FAVOR and is for sale if someone would like it  Hand made case with mineral glasses on both sides, hand made crown and hands, polished screws ...


----------



## loiidol

Really a fan of your work pal. Keep up the great job!


----------



## werk24.pl

https://www.facebook.com/werk24 - welcome to my facebook profile


----------



## Shawnny

OMG, I wish I could afford one right now!


----------



## cantinker

werk24.pl said:


> I don't have any CNC or laser cut machines. All was done by hands using a file. The case I made using watchmaker lathe. Nothing was goldplated it is just polished brass.


Wow! Just came across this thread. That's one magic file you have there my friend! Beautiful work!

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## john111

excepeptional work cant wait to see the finished product with a strap try lookin at the new concept of wooden chain link very nice second watch


----------



## Watchnut12

Bravo!


----------



## werk24.pl

thank You, I am working on something new

that kind of movement
















I am changing into this ( it is of course not yet finished)


----------



## Sivart444

Wow! Incredible work. I love the pobieda !!


----------



## pithy

A friend's early work. I don't know if it started as MST or Cortebert or ???


----------



## Shallwii

The movement is very beautiful. Next time, try on dial. I really wanna see it.


----------



## werk24.pl

the molnija I ve changed some time ago


----------



## Icelollix

This looks really cute.


----------



## A_Strapping_Young_Lad

werk24.pl said:


> and here is my other project, molnija changed from the pocket to wrist watch.  Hand made case, mineral glasses on both sides, hand made crown, a little improved movement, polished screws ...


I applaud you on the design of the crown. The watch itself is extremely beautiful, but the crown really jumps out at me.
Great work, werk24.pl!


----------



## djwhyse

damn.. can i send my 2602 to you for pimping? haha.


----------



## blueradish

Absolutely stunning work. Love the isolated gear on the dial which looks to prevent us from seeing any other part of the movement behind it. Not sure if you did that, but it's a nice touch as well.


----------



## werk24.pl

and this the project in which I plated (cooper) the movement...


----------



## James Roettger

Cool work.


----------



## werk24.pl

thank you


----------



## werk24.pl

and this is the project with jeans surface on the bridges of the movement, I also made bronze case ...


----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## McHaggis

The movement looks spectacular, how did you get the black effect, spraypaint? But surely that would effect the thickness of it?


----------



## werk24.pl

thx, movement was cooper plated, than oxidated and slightly polished ...


----------



## claudiusftl

Very nice! I have had great experience with Russian movements. Love the Poljot 3133.... Keep it up. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## werk24.pl

and here is some project made on molly 3601, hand made brass case, mineral glasses on both sides


----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl

would also like to show how little modyfication - changing the case back can upgrade the presence of the watch


----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## McHaggis

The movements on all of these look great, i've always wondered why people would have a manual when they could have an automatic and this has answered the question for me.


----------



## werk24.pl

and some project form the past ...

just a new case and watch looks complatelly diffirent


----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## werk24.pl




----------



## Calasan

Very nice - it is great to see new life breathed into these things. Any new projects planned or underway?


----------



## Endie

Very nice work.


----------



## bqtime

nice finish, new life for those old movements


----------

